# Remplacement HDD avec SSD pour Fusion Drive



## billouu42 (29 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

Je vous écris puisque j'ai du remplacer mon HDD d'1T Seagate tombé en panne sur mon iMac 27" de 2010. J'en ai donc profité pour rajouter un SSD de 240go.
La pose du matériel s'est bien déroulé sans déposer le Superdrive.
Au redémarrage, je me suis connecté et ai pu avoir accès au terminal pour dans mon esprit lancer le fusion drive.
Il y avait beaucoup de disque apparent (après avoir fait "diskutil list").
J'ai lancé la manip pour fusionner les 2 premiers mais l'ai arrêté rapidement après mettre aperçu trop tard que le disque d'1To n'était pas reconnu.
Donc après impossible de retrouvé quoi que ce soit dans l'utilitaire.
J'ai du booté sur le CD d'install qui plantait encore avec l'utilitaire.
J'ai donc décidé d'effacer les disk pour le SSD (avec"diskutil eraseDisk...") super rapide bien passé.
Ensuite j'ai lancé le disk1 pensant que c'était le nouveau HDD qui n'était pas formaté mais cela tourne depuis 20mn sans rien.
Qu'en pensez vous outre ma grosse erreur d'avoir lancé sans plus de vérification le fusion drive, comment puis je récupérer le HDD?
Vous remerciant d'avance,

Une photo de ce qui apparait dans le terminal:

Billouu


----------



## billouu42 (30 Janvier 2016)

J'ai oublié de préciser qu'après la tentative avortée de fusion drive lors du redémarrage il m'indiquait un dossier avec ?, raison pour laquelle j'ai du booté avec le cd d'install


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Janvier 2016)

Salut

Où en es-tu là?

Quelle est la version mac os x du cd d'install?


----------



## billouu42 (30 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour Jean et merci de ton aide
Après la nuit rien toujours la même chose au réveil. Du coup je tente de démonter les disk via terminal.
"diskutil unmountDisk /dev/disk1" pour le HDD mais il me dit qu'un volume ne peut pas l'être.
litéralement le message: "Unmount of disk1 failed: at least one volume could not be unmounted" et idem en forçant avec "unmountDisk force "
Le cd c'est snow leopard.
D'avance merci Jean


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Janvier 2016)

Quelle version de mac os x en cours.


----------



## billouu42 (30 Janvier 2016)

Aucun je présume puisque disque neuf et lors du démarrage désormais je boot sur cd


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Janvier 2016)

j'ai bien compris, mais ce dvd a bien une version mac os x


----------



## billouu42 (30 Janvier 2016)

ah oui pardon. je l'ai spécifié dans la première réponse snow leopard


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Janvier 2016)

Donc Snow leopard doit avoir du mal à reconnaitre ton disque de 4 Go.

La solution serait d'installer SL sur le SSD, de faire ensuite la mise à jour vers une version + récente, de préférence la version en cours lors de la panne (que tu dois retrouver dans l'application "App Store" dans la section "Achats"). 

Il faut au moins la version 10.8.3  pour créer un Fusion Drive

Ensuite, sous Mavericks il faudrait retélécharger la version en cours, puis créer une clé bootable : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201372

Une fois la clé créée, démarrer dessus et là, créer le Fusion Drive puis y installer Mac OS X depuis la clé.

Ça te parait clair? Quelle version Mac OS X avais-tu lors de la panne?


----------



## Locke (30 Janvier 2016)

billouu42 a dit:


> ah oui pardon. je l'ai spécifié dans la première réponse snow leopard


Un DVD oui, mais pas la version exacte. 


billouu42 a dit:


> J'ai du booté sur le CD d'install qui plantait encore avec l'utilitaire.


----------



## billouu42 (30 Janvier 2016)

billouu42 a dit:


> idem en forçant avec "unmountDisk force "
> Le cd c'est snow leopard.
> D'avance merci Jean





Locke a dit:


> Un DVD oui, mais pas la version exacte.


 C'était ici locke, mais pas de souci


----------



## billouu42 (30 Janvier 2016)

Ok Jean c'est ce que j'ai lancé l'installation sur le SSD, mais lors de la panne du HDD (désormais remplacé mais introuvable) avant son remplacement j'étais sous el capitan ce que je vais tenté donc de reproduire. J'avais d'ailleurs tenté en vain de créer une clé bootable pensant bien que ca me servirait, mais à cause au non de ce DD défaillant je n'y suis jamais arrivé espérons que le SSD tienne toutes ses promesses.
Je vous tiens au fait de mon avancement.


----------



## Locke (30 Janvier 2016)

billouu42 a dit:


> C'était ici locke, mais pas de souci


Tu dis première réponse qui est celle-ci #1 et en fait c'est dans la réponse #4, je sais je pinaille, mais quand je lis la réponse #8.  Allez, c'était la boutade du jour.


----------



## billouu42 (30 Janvier 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Tu dis première réponse qui est celle-ci #1 et en fait c'est dans la réponse #4, je sais je pinaille, mais quand je lis la réponse #8.  Allez, c'était la boutade du jour.


 Oui très juste, désolé je suis habituellement plus précis.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Janvier 2016)

billouu42 a dit:


> Ok Jean c'est ce que j'ai lancé l'installation sur le SSD, mais lors de la panne du HDD (désormais remplacé mais introuvable) avant son remplacement j'étais sous el capitan ce que je vais tenté donc de reproduire. J'avais d'ailleurs tenté en vain de créer une clé bootable pensant bien que ca me servirait, mais à cause au non de ce DD défaillant je n'y suis jamais arrivé espérons que le SSD tienne toutes ses promesses.
> Je vous tiens au fait de mon avancement.


Super sous El Capitan, c'est encore + simple.
Tu l'installes en mise à jour de SL, tu démarres dessus, puis tu le retélécharges et tu passes dans le terminal la commande :

*sudo /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ El\ Capitan.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/CLE --applicationpath /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ El\ Capitan.app
*
En modifiant le nom de la clé en rouge avec celui de ta clé (8 Go mini).
Ensuite si besoin, je te filerai les commandes pour créer le Fusion Drive.


----------



## billouu42 (30 Janvier 2016)

Oui c'est ca Jean ce que j'avais d'ailleurs tenté de faire avant le remplacement. Par contre la j'ai eu du mal avec de nombreuses MAJ pour Snow léopard avant de retrouver le mac AppStore ...
Donc là c'est bon je télécharge el capitan en revanche afin de gagner un téléchargement supplémentaire de l'OS penses tu que je puisse faire la clé sous Snow léopard ou la maj vers El Capitan puis retelechargement de l'os pour la clé est conseillé...?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Janvier 2016)

Sur sl pas possible de faire la clé avec cette procédure. C'est tordu. Je te conseille de telecharger 2 fois.


----------



## billouu42 (30 Janvier 2016)

Ok merci de ton retour et bien plus qu'à être patient 
Encore merci jean jte tiens au courant


----------



## billouu42 (30 Janvier 2016)

Je suis désormais sous El Capitan et le deuxième téléchargement est lancé...
Mais dans l'utilitaire toujours impossible d'effacer, sous SL il me disait que le disque n'était pas formater. et la voici le message d'erreur


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Janvier 2016)

Ce HDD est reconnu comme un HDD de 4 Go. Tu l'as acheté où?
Il fut un temps il y avait une arnaque qui consistait à mettre l'équivalent d'une clé USB et un bout de soft qui annonçait une valeur de qq teras.


----------



## billouu42 (30 Janvier 2016)

Chez macway mais je pense pas puisque il a l'air réputé et aucun problème sur le ssd


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Janvier 2016)

Et c'est un HDD de 1 To?


----------



## billouu42 (30 Janvier 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Et c'est un HDD de 1 To?


Oui c'est compatible normalement iMac 27" de juillet 2010, marque d'origine Seagate à 7200tr. Seule chose qui m'étonnait c'était l'épaisseur puisque le nouveau était plus fin, mais bon je me dit que c'est simplement l'évolution technologique.
Qu'en pense tu Jean dois je le changer de nouveau ou regarder déjà le câblage.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Janvier 2016)

Que te renvoie dans le terminal un :
*diskutil list*


----------



## billouu42 (30 Janvier 2016)

2 disques...:


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Janvier 2016)

Que te renvoie un :
*diskutil eraseDisk free space /dev/disk1*


----------



## billouu42 (30 Janvier 2016)

Voilà ce que j'ai depuis 5mn:


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Janvier 2016)

Il faut peut être patienter un peu. Sinon tu démontes ce HDD et tu le montes dans un boitier externe pour voir comment il réagit.
Vérifies bien que les connecteurs sont bien insérés.


----------



## billouu42 (30 Janvier 2016)

Combien de temps doit prendre le terminal d'après toi pour cette manip d'erase free space?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Janvier 2016)

Ça devrait être terminé là. Tu peux faire un ctrl+c puis passer à la phase hardware.


----------



## billouu42 (30 Janvier 2016)

mouai c'est partit....


----------



## billouu42 (31 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour Jean,

Alors pour information, après moult vérification de câblage et RAS de mon  point vue. J'ai redémonté pour remettre le DD d'origine.
Résultat tout fonctionne nickel, ce qui me soulage tout de même en revanche je pense que le DD est HS donc je vais le renvoyer que penses tu de mon diagnostic?

Bon dimanche


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (31 Janvier 2016)

Avec le DD d'origine, c'est bon. Tu peux créer ton Fusion Drive ou attendre un nouveau disque?
Dans tous les cas, il faut te créer une clé d'install El Capitan si tu n'en as pas.


----------



## billouu42 (31 Janvier 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Avec le DD d'origine, c'est bon. Tu peux créer ton Fusion Drive ou attendre un nouveau disque?
> Dans tous les cas, il faut te créer une clé d'install El Capitan si tu n'en as pas.


C'est bon la clé d'install est prête et fonctionnel, j'attends désormais le changement du DD pour fusion drive vu que l'ancien est très mal en point et que c'était le but initial de le remplacer. Je vous tiendrais au courant dans la semaine en espérant clôturer ce post le week prochain
Dans tous les cas merci pour tout Jean!


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (31 Janvier 2016)

Pas de quoi. Bon W-E.


----------



## billouu42 (6 Février 2016)

Bon alors changement de disque dur hier soir et à la réinstallation nickel il est identifié bien comme ayant 1To et initialisation, puis rebootage sur la clé, fusion drive du SSD avec le nouveau HDD, et enfin réinstallation de l'OS puis de la sauvegarde Time Capsule. Tout remarche parfaitement.
Merci Jean pour ton aide et ton soutien a +

Billouu


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Février 2016)

Super. Content pour toi.


----------

